# I'm not much . . .



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Pretty much how I feel about it!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

These days I poke a lot of things with a stick.

Drives my daughter nuts.

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Another excellent reason to carry a good stick. Giving a good poke often lets one ascertain which end (if any) one might safely seize.


----------

